# PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 980 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 980 [Anzeige]*

					Mit der Geforce GTX 980 hat Nvidia ein tolles Produkt auf den Markt gebracht, zumal die Preise niedriger sind als viele erwartet haben. Die Redaktion hat natürlich entsprechende PCGH-PCs konfiguriert, die ab sofort bestellt werden können.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 980 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Suffi30 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde den Text nochmal überdenken 
" Dieser extrem niedrige Lärmpegel ist u. a. auch deswegen möglich, weil es Nvidia geschafft hat, nicht nur die Performance, sondern auch die Leistungsaufnahme drastisch zu reduzieren."
drastisch reduzierte Leistungsaufnahme bei drastisch reduzierter Performance klingt jetzt nicht so vielversprechend


----------



## BikeRider (8. Oktober 2014)

Warum eigentlich "nur" Win 7 Home Premium und nicht _Professional ?
_


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (8. Oktober 2014)

Das ich das noch erleben darf... ein "silent-"PC mit Referenz Grafikkarte  (Kann ich aber durchaus bestätigen, da ich selbst eine GTX 980 habe).


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. Oktober 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich "nur" Win 7 Home Premium und nicht _Professional ?
> _


 
Weil dann extrem viel teuerer


----------



## Joselman (8. Oktober 2014)

Diese Farbkombination...herrlich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2014)

Nix für meiner einer, ich mag keine Asus Boards, lahmer RAM, Macho und Referenz Karte und das Gehäuse würde ich gegen einen Karton tauschen.


----------



## Dari (9. Oktober 2014)

So schlimm finde ich das Gehäuse garnicht :p

Beim Rest gebe ich dir Recht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag halt keine Türchen, wenn ich so etwas stehe kaufe ich einen Jahresvorrat an Adventskalender und was zur Hölle soll ich mit einer Dämmung?


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

Das ist halt ein PCGH Case und daher wird es genauso genommen wie das PCGH Netzteil. 
Allerdings würde ich mir doch ein paar mehr Case als Auswahl wünschen.


----------



## xHaru (9. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt ein PCGH Case und daher wird es genauso genommen wie das PCGH Netzteil.
> Allerdings würde ich mir doch ein paar mehr Case als Auswahl wünschen.


 
Also für Silent würd ich ja nen Himalaya 2, n leises Custom-Design der 980 und n DPP10 nehmen :'D 
Wegen dem Netzteil würd ich bei dem PC allerdings nicht zugreifen..


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Oktober 2014)

Suffi30 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Text nochmal überdenken


Danke für den Hinweis, fixed 



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich "nur" Win 7 Home Premium und nicht _Professional ?
> _


 
Wer Pro haben möchte, kann ja einfach die Version ohne OS bestellen und sich das OS seiner Wahl installieren.


----------



## micsterni14 (2. November 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> lahmer RAM



Wieviel FPS kostet dieser lahme RAM

Ich finde es eine grundsolide, vernünftige Basis für die nächsten Jahre

...herumgebastelt, bzw um- und aufgerüstet wird ja sowieso 
MfG


----------



## hanfi104 (2. November 2014)

Hui, ganzschön teuer euer Gerät. Hab für den Preis eine 120GB SSD mehr, 3 statt 2 TB HDD, 16GB DDR4 2133, x99-ud5 und 5820k verbaut, ohne Blueraylaufwerk und Wlankarte, Rest beinahe indentisch.


----------



## Oliver-Genesis (17. Januar 2015)

In allen Rechner ist nur OnBoard Sound und das für 2.xxx Euro. Was soll den der Blödsinn.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2015)

Gibts einen Grund warum bei der GTX980 das Referenzdesign genommen wurde?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

Ich denke, dass die Referenz GTX 980 nur ein Platzhalter ist. 
Es kommt die GTX 980 rein, die gerade verfügbar ist. Also durch die Bank auch Customer Karten. Man wollte sich halt nicht auf ein bestimmtes Modell festlegen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Februar 2015)

Threshold hat das schon richtig geschildert. Aktuell wird die Zotac AMP verbaut, siehe auch www.pcgh-pc.de


----------



## Maqama (18. Februar 2015)

Warum wird denn beim "PCGH-Gaming -PC GTX 970-Edition" noch das alte E9 400W und nicht das E10 verbaut?

Zudem verbaut ihr nen i5-4690k auf einem H97 Board, hat das einen Grund?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Februar 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Warum wird denn beim "PCGH-Gaming -PC GTX 970-Edition" noch das alte E9 400W und nicht das E10 verbaut?
> 
> Zudem verbaut ihr nen i5-4690k auf einem H97 Board, hat das einen Grund?



Aktuell verbauen wir tatsächlich schon das E10 also das hier: 
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 400W, Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe


Da wir aber nicht wussten wie es mit Restbeständen der PCs aussieht, bewerben wir das alte Modell, damit sich nachher keiner beschwert 

Board: Ja zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Preisunterschied nicht relevant.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Board: Ja zu dem Zeitpunkt war der Preisunterschied nicht relevant.



Ich glaube, dass es eher darum geht, dass ihr eine K CPU auf ein H97 Mainboard baut.

Ich denke, dass liegt daran, dass man auch mit dem H97 Board eine K CPU problemlos über den Multi übertakten kann.
Trotzdem würde ich mich nicht zusehr darauf verlassen, irgendwann schiebt Intel dem einen Riegel vor und der User steht dann im Wald.
Daher würde ich doch eher ein Z97 Mainboard nehmen. Muss ja kein 200€ Teil sein.


----------



## SGIwan (27. Februar 2015)

Auch wenn der Thread vor einem Monat das letzte mal dokumentiert wurde und dieser vor langer zeit eröffnet wurde....

(Verglichen mit dem 2en Rechner von links) PCGH-PCs

Ich selbst habe auch (ein H Board) das H97m+ und fahre gerade mit meinem 4690k 4,5 ghz bei vid: 1.2005 bei idle 30 watt & max 72° (was wie ich finde eine gute performance ist) im vergleich zu den 4670er.
Und ich finde ebenfalls es muss nicht direkt ein Killer / Rampage und Super Ultra Geil sein für Max € pro FPS ^^

Und hatte ebenfalls eine GTX 980...habe ich aber leider gegrillt (macht er nie wieder)... Nun genieße ich eine Phantom 970. Warum die? Weil man die Lüfter rausbauen kann. Ist mir lieber statt 20-40 mhz mehr.
Laut Passmark mit meinem PC liege ich in 3D Anwendungen 1,7% hinter einer GTX 980 mit vergleichsweiser CPU. Jedoch ist wahrscheinlich das Referenzmodell gemeint. Meine Super Jetstream von Palit ist bsp. einiges höher getaktet. Jedoch finde ich selbst die Preisspanne für max 10% Leistung gegenüber der 970 (Referenz) von 250 € hoch angelegt. Und ja die 970 ist eine beschnittene 980. Da ist es wie mit der Vorhaut...es fehlt wirklich nur ein stückchen xDDD

Natürlich ist seid dem Thread ne Zeit vergangen & die Preise evtl anders, nur habe ich für meinen PC mit dem gleichen Ram und der gleichen CPU und einer Phantom 970 (die 30€ Günstiger ist) inkl. Windows 8.1 Pro und einem 24" Bildschirm und ebenfalls einem Be quite Netzteil und sogar einer 850 Evo SSD (250 gb) knapp 1.190 bezahlt.

Übrigends dass die 980/970 so leise ist liegt nicht an den lüftern oder sowas sondern, dass die Karten von MSI/Asus/ Palit erst ab 60° Ihre Lüfter anschmeissen.
Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich keiner liest....


----------



## skipper82 (5. März 2015)

Mit einer Palit GTX 980 Super Jet zu dem Preis würde ich das System glatt bestellen. Die normalen AMP! Zotacs schwächeln allerdings mittlerweile ein wenig und sind nicht mehr die erste Wahl. Außer, ihr würdet die Extreme Edition verbauen lassen...


----------



## SGIwan (7. März 2015)

Ich find immernoch die 980 im vergleich zur 970 den Preis ein wenig zu hoch angesetzt. Da liegt im Preis fast eine weitere 970 dazwischen ^^. Ich vermisse grakas wie die 690. Man bemerke die 690 ist immernoch verdammt schnell ^^


----------



## nonameguzzi (22. März 2015)

Ähm, als "Nur Silent Komponenten" würde ich das Netzteil nicht bewerten selbst als PCGH Edition ist es nicht soooo leise!


----------

